# Frostschäden nach diesem langen winter



## Teichforum.info (24. Feb. 2006)

nachdem nun so langsam der Winter sich dem Ende neigt, hab ich mal Bestandsaufnahme bzgl. Frostschäden um den Teich gemacht.
Bis auf ein paar Steine die sich am Rand gelöst oder sogar aufgelöst haben hält sich das Ausmaß in grenzen.
Jedoch ist am Filterteich ein schleichendes Problem aufgetreten. Dort hab ich den Hang mit Folie und Rasenteppich abgedeckt. Dieser bis zu 1 m hoher Hang kommt langsam Richtung Teich. Hier muß ich unbedingt eine Abstützung bauen, sonst liegt er bald im Filterteich  

Wie siehts bei euch aus, auch Frostschäden zu verzeichnen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Ralf, bei uns ist im Winter diesbezüglich noch nie was passiert und unser Schwimmteich Teich hat doch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Ich muss nur jetzt im Früjahr darauf achten das der Bachlauf von Pflanzenresten und dicken Stengeln befreit wird das sich das Wasser nicht überstaut und über den Rand davonläuft. Den Hang solltet in jedem Fall bald angehen das es da keine weiteren Schäden gibt. Am besten mit mehreren kleineren Terassen das Problem beheben und Stauden reinsetzen die Stärker durchwurzeln.
Dein Schwimmteich ist super gelungen. 
Auf ein gutes Schwimmteichjahr
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Feb. 2006)

hallo Günther,

ja, ich hab mir überlegt, ich werde dort mit den Minipflanzringen eine terassenförmige Abstützung bauen. Dort sollten doch dann bestimmt solche Sumpfpflanzen  gut drin gedeien. Da weiß ich auch schon was ich dieses Jahr mache    Hatte schon die befürchtung dieses Jahr keine Arbeit mehr zu haben     

... und danke für das Kompliment


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

ich kann das Kompliment von Günter nur bestätigen, ist wirklich schön geworden, deine Pfütze ;-)

also ich habe bisher noch keine Frostschäden bei mir entdecken können, werde aber auch den Bachlaufrand bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme überprüfen, könnte ja sein, daß übern Winter die Umrandung (ohne Beton) irgendwo abgesackt ist. Ansonsten hat der Rundgang letzte Woche nicht auffälliges gezeigt. 

Habe aber aufgrund der frostigen Nächte schon wieder ´ne Eisschicht drauf. 

So langsam kanns von mir aus wärmer werden, freue mich schon auf die ersten Sonnentage, wo man wieder ganztags draußen sein kann. 

Ansonsten steht, sobald es wieder etwas wärmer wird und ich die Pumpen wieder einschalte, erstmal eine Grundreinigung mit viel Saugen an, aber das kennst Du ja sicher auch. 

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob meine 3 Goldies den harten Winter überstanden haben, habe sie bisher noch nicht entdecken können, die verstecken sich wahrscheinlich noch im Rohr vom Bodenablauf. 

Bis dann
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. März 2006)

deiner ist aber auch sehr schön geworden!  :respekt: 
und vor allem: sehr gute Lösung diene Abtrennung Teich/Filter. 

Ja es ist ja auch nichts wildes. Der Kies rutscht halt ab, da kann man wohl auch nix gegen tun. Und der Hang mit Rasenteppich am Filterteich ist eh nicht die beste Lösung gewesen. Wenn ich die Pflanzringe dort gestetzt habe ist es 1. bestimmt besser und 2. auch wesendlich schöner!

Ja, saugen ist bei mir auch angesagt. Ich hatte ihn zwar schon im Herbst abgesaugt, aber das war für die Katz!   
Ich warte jeden Tag darauf, dass es wärmer wird um etwas drausen zu machen. Letzte Woche hab ich schonmal versucht die Pflanzen zu kappen, aber nach 5 Minuten sind mir die Finger vom kalten Wasser abgefallen! Es ist einfach noch zu früh! 

ICH WILL SOMMER


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. März 2006)

Hallo Schwimmteichbesitzer,
auch ich warte sehnsüchtig auf das Frühjahr und die Sonne. Noch ist der Teich mit Eis bedeckt, zwischendurch war er mal etwas aufgetaut. Noch habe ich keine Schäden entdecken können, ein bischen Kies ist abgerutsch und ein ein paar kleinen Stellen kann ich am Randbereich die Folie sehen, nicht weltbewegendes.
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das nach der Eis- und Schneeschmelz darstellt.

Mein Teich ist noch sehr jung, habe ihn erst im Sommer letzten Jahres fertiggestellt. Eine Lehre habe ich schon gezogen, ich werde in diesem Jahr ein Überlauf installieren, durch Regen, Schnee und Eis ist der Wasserspeigel doch erheblich angestiegen. Während des normalen Betriebs (mit Pumpe) brauch ich nur den Filter auf Reinigen zu stellen und kann das üebrflüssige Wasser ablassen, aber ohne Pumpe und Filter, läuft der Teich halt über.

Ich habe mir über den Winter den Zehnder Schlammsauger gekauft und brenne nun natürlich ihn auszuprobieren, aber da muß ich wohl noch etwas geduld haben.

So nun wollen wir mal gemeinsam auf das Frühjahr warten,
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. März 2006)

Hallo Ralf, 
kommen die Pflanzringe aus Beton in den Teich oder hab ich das falsch verstanden. ich würde lieber Natursteine nehme und kein Beton weil der oft Minerale freisetzt das die Algenbildung begünstigt.
Harald den Schlammsauger kenn ich nicht kannst mal ein Bild reinstellen oder ein Link das man sich den mal anschauen kann.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2006)

Hallo Günther,

nein ich will die Pflanzkübel nicht ins Wasser stellen. Z.Zt. ist es so, dass ich einen Folienwall habe, der über die Wasserlinie geht. Hier wollte ich auch mit Steinen und Kies eine Überdeckung herstellen. Leider ist es zur einen Seite recht steil und auf der anderen Seite wird es sonst zu eng. Ich hab mir gedacht, die Folie kurz über der Wasserlinie aufzuschneiden und rechteckige Pflanzsteine einzusetzen und zu bepflanzen. 

@ HArald: je ein Überlauf ist schon was sinnvolles. Ich hab ihn im ersten Vorfilter. Hier hab ich ein 50er Rohr mit einer Red. 100x 50 so justiert, dass wirklich erst kurz vor dem überschwappen das wasser wegläuft. Ist unaffällig und praktisch!


ICH WILL SOMMER


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2006)

Hallo Ralf,
so was ähnliches habe ich mir auch gedacht, jedoch habe ich keinen Vorfilter in diesem Sinne.
Ich führe das Wasser über einen Biosys-Skimmer durch die Pumpe in einen Filtoclear Filter  und von dort und das Drainagesystem im Reinigungsteich.

Ich werde voraussichtlich einen Überlauf wie du es beschrieben hast im Skimmerkasten einbauen.

Gruß Harald

P.S. AUCH ICH WILL SOMMER


----------

